# ginger powder herb for fat loss



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ive heard that putting ginger flavouring in your food can hibit some fat loss capabilities? speeding up metabolism, i dont know if its to the same extent as green tea  but either way will be sprinkling this on my chicken on keto  for flavouring!


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tip mate, I love ginger nut biscuits.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

not biscuits mate lmao,


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Great for inflammation.

Ginger is a great herb.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Great for inflammation.
> 
> Ginger is a great herb.


whats the inflammation mate?

also im running this on keto!? im careful with how much i put on


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is a natural anti-inflammation food/herb, it can be used for arthritis, respitory infections, it stimulates digestion, anti-oxidant properties.

It has protein, calcium, phosphorus, iron, vitamin C, choline, folic acid, inositol, manganese, panthotenic acid, silicon, and a small amount of vitamin B3.

It is also good for gas..........lol

Mainly though it is used for those that have excess inflammation, taken with fish oils it works quite well actually as an anti-inflammatory.

I just cant handle the taste, I use it in food and if I use a little, it helps the taste of the food, too much and I have to toss the meal.

Green tea extract is another one which you mentioned, that tasts good and also promotes an alkaline environment.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

hackskii said:


> It is a natural anti-inflammation food/herb, it can be used for arthritis, respitory infections, it stimulates digestion, anti-oxidant properties.
> 
> It has protein, calcium, phosphorus, iron, vitamin C, choline, folic acid, inositol, manganese, panthotenic acid, silicon, and a small amount of vitamin B3.
> 
> ...


excellent post mate, thanks didnt know Ginger had so much in it lol! with inflammation being decreased somewhat is this the same for excess water retention? i cant really have too much ginger, as like you said the taste is very strong!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Excess water retention probably wont have a negative impact on stiff joints, but it isnt a good thing to have...lol

Can elivate blood pressure.

Turmeric is part of the ginger family and that is also an anti-inflammatory herb.

Much better to have the herbal approach to anti-inflammation, the other drugs are a bit hard on the liver.


----------

